# How can I build an "X" frame?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How can I build an “X” frame? Answer:When one refers to an X frame in the world of fitness, he/she is describing a physique that highlights wide, rounded deltoids…flaring, V shaped lats…a small, tight waist…and, sweeping outer quads and calves. In professional bodybuilding I would say that Flex Wheeler, Chris Cormier, and Dexter Jackson best [...]

*Read More...*


----------

